# Old PCI TV tuner



## Chocomandan (Aug 25, 2006)

This proberly wont work, but anyway. Ive got an old (3-4 years ago or so) medion computer (bought from aldi) with a TV tuner/dial-up modem PCI card. I though it would be pretty good if i could set it up in my new Vista rig to watch TV with (modem not needed). Im wondering what the chances of it working are, and if anyone knows any drivers for it. Its got a sticker on the tuner part of the card saying

Philips

3139 147 18201H#
FM1216ME/ I H-#
SV20 0332
MADE IN INDONESIA

Anyone got any ideas of the chances of it working? or even better, anyone got any drivers for it?
Thanks.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
to find the drivers, I need to know the model number, do you know the model of the system? If not, does it still work? If it does, download Everest: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html and create a report, click on report, and then Quick Report, and click on plain text. Save it, and upload it here.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy Chocomandan, 

Here is the driver for your card.. The numbers are reference numbers so it was easy to find

http://www.aver.com/mpd/support/download/ultratvpci300.html


----------

